# C5 Fuel Rail Covers.....



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Sold through summitracing.com, anyone know if these will fit for sure on '04 GTO's? Sold in black and red, anyone tried these?

NAL-12561502 
NAL-12561503
NAL-12564257 
NAL-12564258


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

It's an LS1/LS2. Why wouldn't it fit?

Jim Miller


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Before you do that you might want to check out this thread. I took my fuel rail covers off. They clip onto the fuel line, and after awhile the rails will wear through the fuel line causing a fire. See link.


http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7640&highlight=fuel+rail+covers


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

C5ORGTO said:


> Before you do that you might want to check out this thread. I took my fuel rail covers off. They clip onto the fuel line, and after awhile the rails will wear through the fuel line causing a fire. See link.
> 
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7640&highlight=fuel+rail+covers


Thanks for the heads up bro!


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

:agree 

thanks much! Fuel rail is fine on my '06, however in the process of inspecting I managed to break the "thumbs" off the clips that hold the FRC to the fuel rail. Rubber grommets look secure enough and I'll continue to watch the rub issue. 

If there's any hint of rub, the FRC's come off permanently.

Jim Miller
'06 M6 18" Phantom Black, tint, JHP gauge pack and Bluetooth.
Buncha Saabs in various states of modification....


----------

